# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Help with ID

## Jim Hauff

I picked-up this piece a while back...haven't been able to ID it, but think it is SE Asian?  Any help would be appreciated.  Note, the inlays seem to be flat brass wire, brass discs and rose coral.
http://links.pictures.aol.com/pic/e5...p5Fd3Ig=_l.jpg
http://links.pictures.aol.com/pic/e5...p5Fd3Ig=_l.jpg
http://links.pictures.aol.com/pic/e5...p5Fd3Ig=_l.jpg
http://links.pictures.aol.com/pic/e5...p5Fd3Ig=_l.jpg
http://links.pictures.aol.com/pic/e5...p5Fd3Ig=_l.jpg

----------


## Mark Bowditch

It looks North African to me.  Definitely not SEA.

----------


## Jim Hauff

Mark,
Thanks for your response.  I'll repost under the appropriate heading.  Thanks again.
Jim

----------


## Dennis East

I have one identical to it, but not quite as good a condition.  I think it's a turist numbcha from morroco.  Most are straight or slightly curved, but someone else might know for sure.  It is wire pressed intogrooves in the wood.  On mine some of the wires are higher than the wood.  Hope this helps.

Aloha  Dennis

----------

